# any crew members from australian trader 1992-1997



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

hello,

just wondering if there was any crew who worked on anl container ship australian trader 1985-1997,i knew most from 1992-1997 when the ship used to called in lyttelton.she was regisered in melbourne and had the australian flag,cheers matt


----------

